# Tug Members



## KyRoamer (Oct 15, 2005)

I've owned three timeshares (now two) and been a Tug Member almost forever. I've rented units to and from Tug members and exchanged information with them. Where I cannot vouch for all members, I've never had a bad experience with a Tug Member. As a whole, we are the greatest!!!  

For those of you reading this who are not Tug members, join (only good people need apply.) Even if you never use the ratings feature or take advantage of the free classified, helping support Tug makes the Timeshare industry more accountable and benefits us all. Someone once said about an other organization "We are all members, it is just that some of us do not pay dues." This could be said of Tug as well.

I really never paid much attention to the BB area. I was not surprised to find it populated with knowledgable, friendly people. I plan on visiting more often.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad to see you here, Mike!

Fern


----------



## grest (Oct 16, 2005)

mshaikun said:
			
		

> I've owned three timeshares (now two) and been a Tug Member almost forever. I've rented units to and from Tug members and exchanged information with them. Where I cannot vouch for all members, I've never had a bad experience with a Tug Member. As a whole, we are the greatest!!!
> 
> For those of you reading this who are not Tug members, join (only good people need apply.) Even if you never use the ratings feature or take advantage of the free classified, helping support Tug makes the Timeshare industry more accountable and benefits us all. Someone once said about an other organization "We are all members, it is just that some of us do not pay dues." This could be said of Tug as well.
> 
> I really never paid much attention to the BB area. I was not surprised to find it populated with knowledgable, friendly people. I plan on visiting more often.


It's wonderful, isn't it?  The help I've gotten here, the money I've saved in so many ways, and simply the people I've met (on cyberspace and in person), have been remarkable.  Welcome to the BS!
Connie


----------



## boyblue (Oct 21, 2005)

*Thank You TUG*

*mshaikun,
You are so right.  I want to join you & take this opportunity to thank all -and I mean all - of the members of TUG for the wealth of information and the years of discourse.  That includes the guys with whom I often hold opposing views.

I have learned from you all.

Thank you.

Wayde*


----------

